# rabbits up north



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

hit a few walk ins today with my boys. according to the log books - boy there have been a ton o folk in the areas by atk. still, all in all - saw a few jacks, and they were jumping out 50 to 100 yards ahead, killed one and by my count, i scared about 6 half to death which would make for 3 more dead. that would be a total of 4. not like the old days when you could count on bustin out 50 or a 100 but still fun.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah we need that cycle to he on the good side  I miss real good bunny bustin!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I miss the heydays up at Malta Idaho. We would come back to our truck and there would be a case of 22 shells that farmers had left for us. That happened a couple times.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

remember the big rabbit roundup of... think it was 84. so many rabbits there was extensive crop devastation in northern utah/southern idaho... groups of people would gather and use bats, golf clubs - anything they could swing and push thru fields and sage whackin rabbits left and right. there were a couple of nigerian students at usu who were trying to come up with a way to harvest the rabbits, freeze them and get them back to nigeria to help with famine conditions. that.... was one heckuva hunting year.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Planning a little bunny excursion for Saturday myself...sure hoping the 7 year cycle or whatever is nearing an end....blew them away several years ago. Lucky to end the day with a dozen dead between 2-3 guys the last few years.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't know about 7 year cycles or if it's even true. What I do know is that in the spring of 07 (when I returned to live in Utah) there were rabbits galore. Everywhere! I remember driving to and from Cali several times moving stuff and there were dead rabbits all over I-15. That prompted me to head out to my old spot to do some bunny bust'n. I took my 2 oldest daughters with me and had a blast. We killed 25+ rabbits in a half day shoot. Could have been more but I spent a lot of time imparting instruction to the kids.

If the 7 year cycle thing is true we should be coming close to the up-swing of things. Last 2 years I've been out 3 or 4 times a year and have had bad to less than good success. There are rabbits but just very few and far between. Let's hope it picks up on the cycle and with less yotes out there.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, we went out and beat the brush on Saturday. Ended up with 9 dead between 4 of us...not stellar by any means but way better than getting skunked. Only saw about 15 total the whole day.

Conditions were very windy and cold with no snow on the ground. I have to think they may have been hunkering down to stay out of the wind. We'll go give it another shot in a month or two and see if the numbers improve.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I think our up cycle still has a few years to go. Two years ago there were rabbits everywhere we went, this year I saw 2 in nine days...that is not saying much for the numbers.


----------



## mmx1997 (Sep 27, 2011)

Went out to hunt some rabbits with a friend early Fri morning. While driving to our spot we saw 3 coyotes only 50 yards from the road. Unfortunately we hadn't taken out guns out yet. We tried to hurry and get them ready but by then they were pretty much gone. Lesson learned again. The 2 of us were able to scare up about 11 rabbits in 2hrs of hunting. I think if we'd had 6 or 7 hunters we would have pushed a lot more out. This has been more than I've seen in the last 3 years. Hopefully we'll continue to see more.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

mmx1997 said:


> Went out to hunt some rabbits with a friend early Fri morning. While driving to our spot we saw 3 coyotes only 50 yards from the road. Unfortunately we hadn't taken out guns out yet. We tried to hurry and get them ready but by then they were pretty much gone. Lesson learned again. The 2 of us were able to scare up about 11 rabbits in 2hrs of hunting. I think if we'd had 6 or 7 hunters we would have pushed a lot more out. This has been more than I've seen in the last 3 years. Hopefully we'll continue to see more.


Dang thats a bummer


----------



## rem44m (Dec 19, 2012)

I went out not to long ago, we only saw one! I remember the day when I could kick a rock and hit 5. I hope it goes back to that soon. 

Does anyone actually know if the 7 year thing is true?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

It will never go back to that. You see the population in Utah has increased and there are more people out each year looking to blast rabbits. Go out in certain areas and every weekend their are more than enough people shooting away. Rabbit cycle might slightly increase every seven or so years but it is quickly shot away.


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

It has been about 6 years since I made it out, but we used to have a great time.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey I took that picture, my fat fingers got in the way.... I still can't believe you carried those nasty things in a backpack for an AWESOME picture. I think we might be headed back to that place over the holidays.


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

Here is one with all ten of your fingers. It was well worth the picture, next time we just need to use a four-wheeler to haul them around!


----------

